# WHT Bans the selling of HostBill Licenses



## JDiggity (May 22, 2013)

In a rare move (said sarcastically) WHT will ban the sales of used Hostbill licenses.



> Due to the developer's refusal to discuss legitimate license transfers with WHT, we cannot continue to put our members at risk by allowing sales of hostbill licenses.


----------



## Reece-DM (May 22, 2013)

That sucks, so does the price actually!


----------



## vanarp (May 22, 2013)

This discussion title has a typo


----------



## JDiggity (May 22, 2013)

*fixed*


----------



## MartinD (May 22, 2013)

Good. I think its an excellent move.


----------



## qps (May 22, 2013)

The mods at WHT gave me a really hard time when we were selling our license a few weeks ago, so I sold it on LET instead.  I'm glad that we sold it and have moved on.


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Good. I think its an excellent move.


I agree I hope they ban the name and url to be honest, if they don't want to assist WHT in selling verified licenses why should they be discussed on their forum.


----------



## 365Networks (May 22, 2013)

Seems like HB is getting a bit selfish!


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

365Networks said:


> Seems like HB is getting a bit selfish!


I'd personally replace the self with child to say childish with their new way to make money "Ask CEO" for $75.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 22, 2013)

WHT is about posting everything from offers to helping client or companies with issues, if they choose to not allow certain discussion or offers on the site they have every right the direction that hostbill is going does have a lot of clients of theirs worried.


----------



## drmike (May 23, 2013)

I don't see where the issue is.

What's the background issue with Hostbill and license transfers?

WHT can be heavy moderated at times, but they seem to have good intentions.


----------



## concerto49 (May 23, 2013)

Is this just more free marketing for HostBill?


----------



## Francisco (May 23, 2013)

24khost said:


> In a rare move (said sarcastically) WHT will ban the sales of used Hostbill licenses.


That's freakin' hilarious. It really does sound like a selfish move.

Francisco


----------



## Licensecart (May 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I don't see where the issue is.
> 
> What's the background issue with Hostbill and license transfers?
> 
> WHT can be heavy moderated at times, but they seem to have good intentions.


Not sure if this is what you're looking for;

WHT user posts a sale of a license, WHT then contact HostBill for confirmation that it's allowed to be transferred and the user is who they say they are.

If they confirm everything is correct, WHT will then update the thread and say it's valid, HostBill have refused to co-operate with this so they won't allow them licenses to be sold on their forum.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 23, 2013)

While we're on the subject of hostbill..did anybody else notice their forums went up in flames? Hah


----------



## jarland (May 23, 2013)

Is HostBill being dumb or are they actively scamming people? Are they taking people's money and not offering the product in return? WHT shouldn't be involving themselves otherwise, in my opinion. They've got actual scammers running rampant all over that place and they choose to ban...this? Way to be productive


----------



## MartinD (May 23, 2013)

No, it's a perfectly good and decent move. They're stopping the ability for potential customers to be scammed by people selling non-existant or non-transferable licenses.

It's Hostbill that are being idiots here by not allowing WHT to verify licenses being sold are valid.


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 23, 2013)

MartinD said:


> No, it's a perfectly good and decent move. They're stopping the ability for potential customers to be scammed by people selling non-existant or non-transferable licenses.
> 
> It's Hostbill that are being idiots here by not allowing WHT to verify licenses being sold are valid.


Completely agree, they seem to be trying to keep the community safe.


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 23, 2013)

If clients where to pay $10000 as license transfer fees to Hostbill, I believe they were going to pleasantly check and send a confirmation, most likely I mean.


----------

